
50 reasons why people aren't using your website by Scott Heifermann, founder of Meetup.com - sharpshoot
http://scott.heiferman.com/notes/2006/03/50_reasons_why_.html
======
mynameishere
51\. Because Courier 12 point went out with IBM's mojo.

------
omouse
Why didn't he say, "50 Reasons Why More People Aren't Using Your Website
Because" instead? I see a lot of unnecessary "Because"'s

------
abhijit
52\. You are not a YC company :-)

~~~
abhijit
O well that was a joke! :-(

